# Ibanez Jem Design Contest loser.



## Macka (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello all. This is my first post in here but certainly won't be the last. I was shocked to see just how many people frequent this site. Im always on the Jemsite but sometimes it's a little slow going with topic discussions. 

I wanted to use this opportunity to show off my new toy. This is a design I made for Steve Vai's Design a Jem Competition which obviously didn't win but what the hell, I got it built anyway. BUILT BY ET GUITARS, PAINTED BY ME.

Enjoy.


----------



## Macka (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Prydogga (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow man. Where in Aus are you from? I want to see this in person!

I love black and white detailed illustration, and this JEM is just beautiful.

Did you work the neck plate yourself? That looks really good, and a great quote from the best Vai song 

Really great job man, it looks more tasteful and heartfelt than the real winner of the competition.


----------



## Macka (Jul 5, 2011)

This is the original entry.....






After much deliberating with a bunch of awesome dudes on the Jemsite, I decided to go ebony fretboard with pyramids, zebra pups and black hardware. A wise decision methinks.

Anyways, that's Steve Vai on the front obviously, with his four ringed necklace incorporated into the volume/tone knobs. 

I'm very happy with it. These photos are actually from the luthier and this guitar is in transit, on it's way to me, as I write this. I'm hella excited.


----------



## Macka (Jul 5, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Wow man. Where in Aus are you from? I want to see this in person!
> 
> I love black and white detailed illustration, and this JEM is just beautiful.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice comments dude. Yeah the back plate is etched aluminum that a guy in Indonesia makes. He does great work.

Oh, I'm in Geraldton which is 450kms north of Perth but I go to Perth quite often so if you're there, I'm sure it could be arranged.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 5, 2011)

i saw you on jemsite. i like yours alot more than the winner


----------



## Macka (Jul 5, 2011)

jymellis said:


> i saw you on jemsite. i like yours alot more than the winner



Thanks man, but the winning one is pretty nice too. At least it has bright colors.

Dying to play this thing, so I find myself posting pics up on certain guitar sites to help pass the time. Hopefully I'll get a video up on YouTube for people to see it being played (probably pretty badly by me)


----------



## jymellis (Jul 5, 2011)

Macka said:


> Thanks man, but the winning one is pretty nice too. At least it has bright colors.
> 
> )


 

i dont care for it. dont get me wrong. i like flower prints (like the original). but the winning design looks like a fat ladies swimsuit print.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 5, 2011)

dont you also own a blue/purple swirl jem body with quilted maple fret board?
the background looks similar.

but i just LOVE where the knobs are placed, and the 2 other white circles on the top of the guitar. i personally like that more than the ones that won.

nevermind, i just read your other topic. the luthier has made some AMAZING stuff!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 5, 2011)

That's cool shit, man. I had an idea like that a while ago. Not so much a picture of Vai, per se, but the design pattern you used to draw him and his surroundings. I approve.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 5, 2011)

I prefer this a lot to the winner. Fantastic job!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 5, 2011)

That is *SWANKY*.

Personally, I would have thrown some colored pups/knobs on there just to kinda give some pop, but that's not to say it doesn't look _cash money_ as is


----------



## Macka (Jul 5, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> dont you also own a blue/purple swirl jem body with quilted maple fret board?
> the background looks similar.
> 
> but i just LOVE where the knobs are placed, and the 2 other white circles on the top of the guitar. i personally like that more than the ones that won.
> ...


No man, I only have a 7VWh and a black les paul standard and soon, this black and white monstrosity. What I do need is an injection of color. I'm hoping to get a uv77mc clone built by ET Guitars next. Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 5, 2011)

Macka said:


> I'm hoping to get a uv77mc clone built by ET Guitars next. Mmmmmmmmm.


 
why not a real one?


----------



## guitareben (Jul 5, 2011)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## Macka (Jul 5, 2011)

jymellis said:


> why not a real one?


Well, good question. The reason is that I don't believe that a swirl paint job is worth five grand. A real mc reissue is about 7 to 8 grand which is bullshit. considering the actual UV part of it is only about 2500 bucks the rest is just daylight robbery, as are most limited edition guitars.

And I don't want a second hand one.....oh...... And I want to choose my own swirl. ET Guitars is now in collaboration with Herc Fede and to me, he is the planets best swirler.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 5, 2011)

that design is amazing man great work


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 5, 2011)

this is so awesome!

makes it even harder to wait for my ET guitars ibby RG1527 replacement neck, haha.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 5, 2011)

You're a great artist!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 5, 2011)

That looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 5, 2011)

Amazing guitar! the "graphic" is great! just awesome


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 5, 2011)

wow i love that style man! reminds me of some mayan ruins or something


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jul 5, 2011)

Holy shit, that backplate. And the place where you'd rest your forearm reminds me of Tool artwork \m/ \m/


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 5, 2011)

OH SNAP. Just realized there are hidden messages on the back!! I see a few names along with "2010." You sneaky devil....


----------



## technomancer (Jul 5, 2011)

That kicks all kinds of ass 

Also Herc does indeed do amazing work, you can't go wrong with him


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 5, 2011)

Knob placement is worth the price of admission right there. Really cool idea!


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 5, 2011)

Seriously awesome work!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow great work!


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 6, 2011)

Fucking awesome work, dude!


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 6, 2011)

Fucking stunning! I would have serious GAS when this would be a JEM available for all!


----------



## Lasik124 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh man, This is amazing, thanks for sharing


----------



## Macka (Jul 6, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> OH SNAP. Just realized there are hidden messages on the back!! I see a few names along with "2010." You sneaky devil....


 you'd be correct sir. They're my Wife and Childrens names. There's Britt (wife), Jordan, Reece and Kaelan. I thought I'd make it much more personal than I initially set out to do.


----------



## Macka (Jul 6, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Knob placement is worth the price of admission right there. Really cool idea!


It wasn't so much the placement of the knobs as opposed to the design fitting where the knobs are supposed to be. It was my Wife's idea to do that. I never even noticed that Steve Vai always wears a four ringed necklace. How very perceptive I'm not.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 6, 2011)

very nice result, as I have already loved the discuss/concept on jemsite
Congrats Macka !


----------



## jeremyb (Jul 6, 2011)

Dude!! Amazing work, love the details like the knob placement!!!


----------



## Macka (Jul 6, 2011)

77zark77 said:


> very nice result, as I have already loved the discuss/concept on jemsite
> Congrats Macka !


Cheers mate. 

7Zark7 hey?.... I loved Battle of the Planets as a kid and still do. A live action version would be awesome.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow that came out awesome, that backplate is pretty damn killer too!


----------



## Nonservium (Jul 6, 2011)

This was a loser? Holy hell.....were the judges huffing paint? That is AMAZING!


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jul 6, 2011)

You know what? That Jem with the winning design, sells here for like about 9K to 10K, and the only thing that makes me "dislike" that guitar is that body finish... 

Seriously, when I saw these pics of yours, from the headstock to the backplate, I was like...







Me APPROVE!


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 6, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> *You know what? That Jem with the winning design, sells here for like about 9K to 10K,*



What? The design that one only had/has 2 made, for the winner and for Vai.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jul 6, 2011)

^ Sorry, my bad... 

And yes yours do look A LOT BETTER!


----------



## avenger (Jul 6, 2011)

I really like it with the white fretboard/inlay. not to say the Ebony donest look good but I think the white is on a whole other level of epicness.


----------



## ghost2II2 (Jul 6, 2011)

First Jem I've seen that I've liked since the originals, and the swirls...which where mostly Universes anyway. Very nice job man. I love your idea!


----------



## astm (Jul 6, 2011)

awesome guitar!!! which pickups did you put on her?


----------



## budda (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks awesome!


----------



## thatguy87 (Jul 6, 2011)

This is an *AMAZING* contribution to the art that we in the music world can truly appreciate and I think I speak for everyone when I say thank you for sharing it with us. Some people (like me) didn't even know there was a contest so this is the only way we would have seen your awesome guitar! 

This makes me get an itchy trigger finger for the neck I want to order from E.T. guitars but I'm not set on the specs yet >< damn indecisiveness. This is the link to my build thread. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/162694-custom-ibanez-build.html


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jul 6, 2011)

sick guitar man i like it a lot, the backplate is flawless.

you must be the brother of April Lawton, she painted her guitars too


----------



## GSingleton (Jul 6, 2011)

amazing....nuff said.


----------



## skeels (Jul 6, 2011)

Macka said:


> Well, good question. The reason is that I don't believe that a swirl paint job is worth five grand. A real mc reissue is about 7 to 8 grand which is bullshit. considering the actual UV part of it is only about 2500 bucks the rest is just daylight robbery, as are most limited edition guitars.
> 
> And I don't want a second hand one.....oh...... And I want to choose my own swirl. ET Guitars is now in collaboration with Herc Fede and to me, he is the planets best swirler.


 
Isn't Herc's work a little pricy too? I love soem of his stuff, but some of it just doesn't float my boat. I guess all swirls are that way- some sites show some wicked stuff with stinkers mixed in and vice versa. You can't predicct what's gonna happen- that's why I swirled my own.

BTW- I think your Jem is bitchen. Love the black and white scheme and the hidden things in the patterns. Go for a black and white swirl to compliment it!


----------



## Riggy (Jul 7, 2011)

That's really awesome. Feel free to paint something on my RG, anytime, lol.


----------



## Interloper (Jul 7, 2011)

That is awesome, I like it better than most of the real Jems.


----------



## Macka (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments. You surely all are a bunch of great people on this site and its very welcoming. I'm sure this is the beginning of a loooong relationship with this site. So much stuff to look at and so many people online at once, it's crazy popular.

I'm dying to get stuck into another custom but the funds won't allow it. Oh well, this custom that you've seen in this thread should arrive on my doorstep over the next couple of days including today so that should console me until I can afford another.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Macka (Jul 10, 2011)

I believe that this design would've never come close to winning because Vai wouldnt want a guitar with a picture of himself on it. ............ wait, what?......did I just really say that?


----------



## theo (Jul 10, 2011)

HOLY CRAP MAN! THAT IS STUNNING!

Would you ever offer your artwork on other guitars? Im refurbishing an Ibanez EX at the moment that could do with some nice designs


----------



## Macka (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Macka (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Macka (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Macka (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Macka (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see the next design you come up with. Great work! Even the headstock is sweet.


----------



## Macka (Jul 10, 2011)

So there's the journey for you. Painted and decaled by me. Built with precision by ET Guitars. Hope you like the pics and to anyone contemplating doing this then go for it. I didn't know the first thing about how to do this but I got there in the end. Any questions......be sure to ask me.


----------



## Macka (Jul 10, 2011)

theo said:


> HOLY CRAP MAN! THAT IS STUNNING!
> 
> Would you ever offer your artwork on other guitars? Im refurbishing an Ibanez EX at the moment that could do with some nice designs


I dunno dude, I almost needed glasses after painting this. I may contemplate some in the future but for now, nothing is on the radar in the near future. I'm sure you'll all know when I've got a new project on the table and I'm willing to do others. 

I will have this guitar delivered to me hopefully tomorrow or maybe the next day. To say I'm excited is an understatement.


----------



## CrazyDean (Jul 10, 2011)

I love it! Beautiful!


----------



## theo (Jul 10, 2011)

When you get this... WE NEED VIDEOS! ... please


----------



## Macka (Jul 10, 2011)

will do sir..... just don't expect any Vai-like playing. Though I love the guy, I don't share his same amount of passion for practicing.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow! Man, it looked really cool when it was still covered completely in the black paint, too. HR Giger-ish, somewhat.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 11, 2011)

Ernie is a great guy and this guitar just looks incredible, congratulations


----------



## Macka (Jul 12, 2011)

It arrived today!!!!! Here's some quick pics for you. I'll hopefully get some more piccies up soon and probably some video.


----------



## Macka (Jul 12, 2011)

This next photo is basically the entire evolution of it (for those who're interested)






The inane doodling on the paper on the very left is something I did out in the shed after a gig, watching music TV, mostly drunk with a sharpie and a few more beers. This was three weeks before I ever even knew about the competition. Once I learned of the comp I had no idea of what I'd put on a guitar and then I saw this doodle lying on the table in the shed and thought "hmmmm maybe that would look okay". The hand drawing of the guitar is the entry I sent, basically just as you see it there. The 7 was something that was lying around that I started to toy with and practice on, learning to go around corners really. The white and fluro orange wooden test blocks were the last stepping stone before attempting it on a real Jem body. The end result is ...... fantastic. It plays every bit as nice as my 7VWh. I still can't believe it's done. Ima use it this friday at the pub.

Lol, in the doodle on the left hand side, you can see the eyes that I stole from that design to have on the actual guitar.


----------



## ronjhoser (Jul 12, 2011)

Fine work. Cheers.


----------



## theo (Jul 12, 2011)

fantastic stuff! get your first gig with this axe filmed!!
What's the go with the ibanez and jem logo? I thought ernie didn't put branding on his guitars?


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks absolutely incredible!!! Whoever suggested the ebony board needs a big hi-5!


----------



## Macka (Jul 12, 2011)

I put the decal on the jem, not Ernie.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow man, that's some serious talent! Awesome!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 12, 2011)

That is just awesome!


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 12, 2011)

beautiful work mate!


----------



## Racerdeth (Jul 13, 2011)

This is superb, man. I personally prefer the original design with the vine but still.... DAT BODY DESIGN.


----------



## Macka (Jul 14, 2011)

Sooooooo, today I secured myself a ticket in Steve Vai's Masterclass that he's holding here in Australia in October. I hope maybe I can wrangle a signing on the guitar from him. No instruments allowed though, so I'll just have to beg and grovel the organizers to no end to maybe sneak me out the back or something LOL. Im so excited about it.

Don't like my chances though. Oh well, it'll be a privilege to be in the same room at least.


----------



## theo (Jul 15, 2011)

Macka said:


> Sooooooo, today I secured myself a ticket in Steve Vai's Masterclass that he's holding here in Australia in October. I hope maybe I can wrangle a signing on the guitar from him. No instruments allowed though, so I'll just have to beg and grovel the organizers to no end to maybe sneak me out the back or something LOL. Im so excited about it.
> 
> Don't like my chances though. Oh well, it'll be a privilege to be in the same room at least.



Contact his PR about this, attach a pic of the guitar, surely he wouldn't refuse such an axe!


----------



## CD1221 (Jul 15, 2011)

beautiful guitar. normally I don't go with patterned guitars, but that one is fan-farking-tastic.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Saw your design a while ago when I was always on Jemsite, couldn't wait to see it finished.

Came out very nice. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Macka (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's my custom in action for the first time last night at the pub. Excuse the crude iPhone photo, but I pinched this shot off a friends Facebook page. I was hoping to get some video of last nights gig to post up for you but it didnt work out. Hopefully I'll be able to sort it out for this coming Friday and Saturday night gigs.

In between my legs there you can barely see my black les Paul standard and 7VWh. This new custom is so damn great that it has relegated my 7VWh to second fiddle. It sounds amazing, plays even more amazing. ETs has done an unbelievable job. To make something that feels even better than the real thing is quite an achievement. The MoJoe bridge pickup is awesome. Versatile and you can get some special harmonic feedback and awesome pinch harmonics. The sound is leagues away from my Other Jem. Both have their merits and downfalls though.


Oh...... And stainless steel frets are the effing bomb!!!! Effortless to play. Pure guitar porn.


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 16, 2011)

Ironically, this picture gave me a finish idea for my own project 






Beautiful work man! I've done some decal work on my guitars and know how tedious it is, but nothing of it even compares to the amount of work it must've been to do this one...


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 16, 2011)

OHHHHH this was done by ET!? No wonder it's so good!


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Jul 16, 2011)

Simply incredible. You have missed your calling in life, you should be a guitar designer.

Rock on!


----------



## Skexis (Jul 18, 2011)

Why do JEM's have that handle thingy on the top? Guitar world's answer to the M-16 or something? I don't get it.


----------



## Macka (Jul 18, 2011)

That's the monkey grip. Something Steve Vai put in his design and I'll tell you what, it's incredibly handy (pardon the pun). I always pick the guitar up out of it's case with it. You'll be surprised how much you do use it when you own one. Every guitar should have it IMO


----------



## steve1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Skexis said:


> Why do JEM's have that handle thingy on the top? Guitar world's answer to the M-16 or something? I don't get it.



in case you need a knuckleduster when playing in rough venues


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Jul 19, 2011)

that is so sick! I like the ebony board and pyramid inlays. So sweet, great choice!

-AJH


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful paint job on that dude!!




Also...people still visit jemsite?


----------



## atticmike (Jul 19, 2011)

Dude, this is stunning!

The only thing that is a little irritating are the knobs after the knobs


----------



## Macka (Jul 20, 2011)

atticmike said:


> Dude, this is stunning!
> 
> The only thing that is a little irritating are the knobs after the knobs


okay, this is in the design for a reason. if you look at it sideways you'll see that it's steve vai and the four rings are his necklace that he always wears. The Volume/tone knobs are incorporated into it. 

Knobs after the knobs LOL


----------



## matt012ib (Jul 23, 2011)

Macka said:


>



Where did you get that cover? wow amazing work!


----------



## Macka (Jul 23, 2011)

A guy in Indonesia makes them. If you're on Facebook then I can direct you to him. Some of his stuff is crazy cool man. PM me for details if you're interested. Cheap as hell too.


----------



## Bribanez (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks better than the guitar that won!!


----------



## Macka (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm a fan of the winning design. It's pretty cool looking though it caused a lot of controversy at the time over at the Jemsite for being fractal wallpaper cut and pasted from a free art website.... but still, I'd love to own one.


----------



## floyo123 (Jul 27, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## Macka (Aug 2, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Beautiful paint job on that dude!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yes the Jemsite is still relevant. Still have plenty of dudes in there and I guess it's just for us tragic jem fanatics....which is good.


----------



## mystix (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice!!!


----------



## yidcorer (Aug 2, 2011)

matt012ib said:


> I saw that picture and I thought "Lol why does the guy have the Sony Vaio logo on his guitar"


----------



## Macka (Aug 8, 2011)

So here's a little one minute video that I entered into a competition for when Steve Vai brings his Masterclass to Australia. Winner gets to jam with Steve onstage.... a little daunting but I just want my guitar signed, I ain't no pro player or anything. At this point I'm gonna try anything to make it happen.

&#x202a;Steve Vai Masterclass Perth Australia Competition entry&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## theo (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice clip 
how is the comp judged?


----------



## Macka (Aug 8, 2011)

you just have to give a good reason why you should be the one to jam with Steve Vai. I don't want to really jam with him as I'm horribly inept on the guitar and I couldn't play next the the worlds best guitarist and quite frankly, my idol.....but, if it gets a signature on my guitar I'm willing to front the humiliation.


----------



## theo (Aug 8, 2011)

best of luck mate!


----------

